# need advice for fixing Lg L226wtx-bf monitor



## 82DannyB (Oct 5, 2011)

hi, recenty my Lg flatron L226wtx-bf Lcd monitor stopped working. the power button does not light up when I press it and the screen does nothing. Up until now there has been no symptoms or warnings that it may fail. 

I'm assuming its the capacitors on the power board. So, after taking it apart I noticed that the capicitors show no sign of wear or tear although I've learned that capacitors can still be worn out even if they dong bulge or leak electrolyte. 

I like this monitor alot and for me its worth fixing. Do you think it's worth it for me to replace the capacitors even though they show no sign of wear and tear? Or, could the problem be something else? I would really appreciate some suggestions.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi 82DannyB


Yes, capacitors can be worn out without any visual signs but what you are describing is a complete shut down of the monitor with no visible signs of life. The most likely component failure is the power MOSFET thats on the heat sink. First thing to do is check all the fuses on the power board and not just the main fuse. Some may have 2 fuses, look for any F designation on the component side of the board.


----------

